# goofy ass question.....



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

it could just be from using your arms to help you stand up after strapping into your bindings or something like that. i know when i was a beginner my arms got pretty tired just from picking my ass up off of the snow all the time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I am thinking the same thing. Don't take this the wrong way because I don't mean any offense. What is your ability level. I guess the better question is are you pushing it and thereby pushing it, crashing a bit and having to get up frequently? Lot's of falls, getting up and down will definitely get your arms sore.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

i think you just need to ride more, i usually get the problem at the begining of the year but i goes away


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

actually im better than most. spinning back 5's at park lane in breck, with like 6 years under my belt, i wouldnt say im new. im doin somethin with my arms that i guess i dont notice. maybe to get my rotation goin for a jump. but idk.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

i've had my arms get sore for what seems like no reason, and i don't fall often. i never gave it much thought tho.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah it happens to me at the beginning of the season, but after a couple times going it doesn't pop up anymore. I figure its just muscles I don't use in any other activity all summer getting used to some strain again. I strap in standing up too(and rarely fall) so I have no idea where it comes from.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm guessing your arms aren't strong enough or use to as much muscle building thats happening to them like from lifting yourself up after doing up your bindings, wipeouts, etc.... I had it at the beginning of my first year but now its gone so it should be the same for you.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

well thanks boys. looks like i should hit the gym, like asap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Ezkimo said:


> Does anyone else's triceps get sore from riding?


YES! When I just started and fell a lot, I'd always have sore triceps after a couple days of boarding. My legs were usually ok because I'm a wannabe road bike racer. When I got better at riding pistes and not falling so often, my arms were ok. Now that I'm screwing around in the park and the trees, the wipeouts and soreness are back :laugh:.

Working out even just a little made a difference though. In January and February I did a bit of tricep and ab exercises and came back from a couple trips feeling good as new. Problem is, I got lazy and stopped doing the exercises and the soreness came back.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

This may sound off the wall but do you buffer your own lift chair? When I ride all day my left arm gets sore , the same one I use to bump my chair. Just a thought.


----------

